# The Ridge Tahoe



## JillC (May 4, 2012)

Was just confirmed into a 2 bedroom first week in September.  Have never been there.  Could someone tell me about the accommodations?  What is there in the area to do?  Hoping to get some hiking in, boating on the lake, etc.


----------



## dougp26364 (May 4, 2012)

We were just there in July of 2010. Here's a link to our photo album of the 2 bedroom unit we were assigned. http://dougp26364.smugmug.com/Other/The-Ridge-Tahoe/20805372_qCKVTB#!i=1651416881&k=p32qJxn .

Normally we travel to this area in the summer months. There is plenty to do in the area. We usually take a day trip over to Virginia City. We've done horseback riding and a little hiking in the area. There are several sites within driving distance. We enjoy Donner State park, site of the ill fated Donner party. I'm not certain about boating on the lake but there are rentals available. You should have a great time. It's a beautiful area.


----------



## andy25g (May 4, 2012)

I stayed there Sep 2011, we had a great time. We stayed in the Plaza building. we had a 2 bedroom with each bedroom having a king size sleep number mattress.

From the advise I recv'd last year we tried to get a Naegle building unit with no luck, these units are in the back of the complex and seem isolated from the the other buldings, great views back there and the units had nice decks with bbq's.

There was lots of info here on TUG in regards to The Ridge which was very helpful especially the Ridge resort Layout which is attached

http://www.ridgetahoeresort.com/map_of_ridge_resorts.pdf

The gym was adequate and I used both of the pools but I really liked the one near Plaza building, great views.

My wife really liked the spa, she loved her massage.

In the main lobby area there was a coffee shop that served a limited menu of food and while I was there they closed early. Theres a restaurant upstairs that had a nice happy hour, I went 2 nights and it was crowded both times, seemed popular.

We used the free shuttle to go down the hill to the casinos and restaurants almost daily, the shuttle service was really easy to use and they seemed come around every half hour or so, we never waited a long time for the shuttle.


----------



## JillC (May 4, 2012)

Thanks for the info and the map of resort.  My sister has had both knees replaced and we would like to be nearby to a pool and hot tub.  This place looks huge, is everything within walking distance?  If we stayed at the Naegle buildings, how far would it be to wak to the resort center, or do they have shuttles.


----------



## andy25g (May 4, 2012)

Jill, the walk from the plaza building to the lobby isn't very far but it's at an incline, the naegle building wasn't that far and to get to lobby from there it's a small decline but a then again a small incline to get to back to your room. 

If I recall the tower building is across from the lobby area and you might consider that as an option if the naegle units arent available.

Also remember there are shuttle stops in front of the plaza building another in front of main lobby, I remember there being one in the naegle area and I'm sure more spread out throughout the property. If you don't mind waiting a little you can always explore the resort by shuttle instead of walking up and down the steep hill


----------



## hjtug (May 5, 2012)

JillC said:


> Could someone tell me about the accommodations?  What is there in the area to do?  Hoping to get some hiking in, boating on the lake, etc.



We find it very helpful to check the recent TUG review at all the resorts in an area that we are traveling to for the first time in order to find out about things to do.  We didn't do much hiking when we were there a few years ago but I did notice that there are many trails in the area including a Tahoe Rim Trail that circles the rim of the lake basin.


----------



## Rent_Share (May 5, 2012)

Boating (u-drive) can be pricey on Lake Tahoe


----------



## DeniseM (May 5, 2012)

Note that Tahoe is high in the Sierras and you can get snow in September if a storm comes through.  You should be prepared for anything from the 80's to freezing temps.  We've had snow up there on both Memorial Day and Labor Day.  The Ridge is actually at the top of a mountain ridge (not at lake level) so it is a little more likely to have cooler temps.


----------



## sammy (May 29, 2012)

Tahoe is an outstanding place for hiking at all levels.  I bought one of the guides to read up on optional hikes.  We chose a few that were rated at a couple hours that were not difficult.  What gorgeous, gorgeous views of the lake!  The Ridge Tahoe even had a scheduled hike with them, thou we did not take it so I can't comment on its quality.

We also rented bikes, got a bike route map and took a few hour bike ride (which, by the way, could have been much shorter if we were just riding for the exercise and not the sight seeing.)  The one we chose took us up to lovely views of the lake from above and then down thru a beach area for a short beach at the water.

There's also Vikingsholm, Virginia City, a drive around the lake, ski lift up to the top, horse back riding, water sports, ....  the list goes on.  This is a wonderful place to visit ski season or not!


----------



## DeniseM (May 29, 2012)

I just wanted to add that we were up at Tahoe for the weekend and it did indeed snow on Friday night!


----------



## TomL (Jun 20, 2012)

Rent_Share said:


> Boating (u-drive) can be pricey on Lake Tahoe



Just as a point of reference, we were in South Lake last September (air races were canceled  ) and we had a couple of friends that had never been to the area before.  We rented a boat from Ski Run boat company (at the end of Ski Run Blvd).  It was a Reinell 205, 5.0 liter boat that seated 8 (we had 5 adults) and it was 155/hour plus gas and taxes.
Don't know if I have the receipt around any more, but I think gas was $40-$50.
That was enough to go to Emerald Bay, then up the west coast maybe 1/3 - 1/2 the way to the North shore.
I think there are other rental outfits in the Tahoe Keys area, but we didn't check it out (we've rented from Ski Run before).

If you are looking for another "only in Tahoe" activity, you may look at Lake Tahoe Balloons (hot air balloon).  It was $250/person, but you were on the lake for a couple of hours, one hour of which was in the balloon.  Went from lake level (~6k feet) to ~11k feet.  Spectacular views of the lake and surrounding area.  They do 2 ascensions so you spend 1 hour in the boat and 1 hour in the balloon plus time to get out and back in.  Only place in the world where you take off and land the balloon on a boat.
Not something to do every time, but it was a very cool (but pricey) treat for my dad.
TomL


----------



## fillde (Jun 20, 2012)

A good resteraunt choice would be Teps Villa Roma. Excellent Italian menu with a salad bar.


----------



## Phill12 (Jun 24, 2012)

JillC said:


> Thanks for the info and the map of resort.  My sister has had both knees replaced and we would like to be nearby to a pool and hot tub.  This place looks huge, is everything within walking distance?  If we stayed at the Naegle buildings, how far would it be to wak to the resort center, or do they have shuttles.



 You will love your stay and remember the resort does sit on a mountain.So many people write reviews that they had to walk up and down the hill like the Ridge just added it while they were sleeping! 

 We did own the Naegle and loved it for years. We sold it last year to another owner while up there only because it was so large and no lockoff. DD moved to Texas and wife and I didn't need it as we own in the Tower too. My last two trips up were during knee replacement so Naegle perfect and Tower even better because of short walk to club house.

 Jill there is a elevator to take you from main club house floor to second floor dinner/bar area. It took me about seven minutes to walk from Naegle building 12 to the club house. Also there is a shuttle if you really need it but walking is needed for your knee's  or at least that is what my doctor keeps telling me after two years. 

 PHIL


----------



## daventrina (Jun 24, 2012)

JillC said:


> Hoping to get some hiking in, boating on the lake, etc.


We've exchanged into the Ridge twice. It is a nice Resort, but is a little isolated. It makes a nice base for exploring by foot, bike, or 4-wheel drive. There is a very small shop down the road a stretch. Other than that for much shopping it means a trip down the hill either to the west (South Shore- Raley's, Safeway, Grocery Outlet, Staples, K-Mart ) or the east (Carson City- Safeway, Grocery Outlet, Costco, Super Walmart, Target, Best Buy).

The Resort sits at the top of "The Ridge" (top left in photo) The area to the south (right)  is generally available for hiking (most of it is Heavenly - but no one has chased us out yet ):



P5290198y by dntanderson, on Flickr

The Tahoe Rim Trail is right at the Resort. To the north, the trail goes to Spooner summit (about 10 miles). A nice trail with spectacular views of the Lake.




P7010202y by dntanderson, on Flickr




P6290117y by dntanderson, on Flickr

  If you don't want to walk that far and have a 4-wheel drive, there is a trail that runs parallel for vehiclesthat starts just down the road from the resort at Kingsburry Grade.



P7010200y by dntanderson, on Flickr

(not too difficult) 
This is the worst part (you can go around the other side and go the easy way):



P7010222y by dntanderson, on Flickr

Most of the trail looks like this:



P6290090y by dntanderson, on Flickr

We love the aspen groves that you usually find alongside the meadows.



P6290135y by dntanderson, on Flickr

They have both JEEP and ATV tours that travel this trail if you don't want to drive it or don't have a 4-wheel drive. 

To the south of the Resort, you can hike as far as you like along the ridge. If one wants to cheat, you could hike down to Stateline and take BlueGo back up the hill to the resort. There are lots of wild flowers in the area in the summer:



IMG_6264 by dntanderson, on Flickr


Be aware that the Resort is at about 7500 feet, so there isn't much air up there with a corresponding decrease in O2. It takes a couple of days for most people to adjust to the altitude. Also, alcohol tends to affect folks more at the high altitudes.


----------



## HudsHut (Jul 16, 2012)

Found the thread I was looking for:
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=16446

Thank you for the photos daventrina.


----------

